

This girl just got fired? BlackBerry parts ways with Alicia Keys - kirtijthorat
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57616476-71/this-girl-just-got-fired-blackberry-parts-ways-with-alicia-keys/

======
kirtijthorat
She shouldn't be a "directors" post from the beginning anyway. Why would a
tech company bring a on "creative directors" that have no practical
experience? She is a terrific singer - no doubt about that. I love Alicia Keys
and her music. This is no one else's fault but BB's. On the other hand,
Blackberry: who? do they still around?

